# Okay, Last Straw. Women be Afraid...be very, very afraid.



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

As some of you may or may not know my primary SA issue is when it comes to interactions with the opposite sex, not because I think I have particularly uninteresting or unattractive qualities, but mainly because my nerves often get the better of me and I wimp out. Well, this last night I had a dream which mocked me. In it I basically started a mild conversation with a girl and got a positive reaction VERY easily. It was like my brain taunting me saying, "See, its not that hard, just go out and do it you big puss." Well, I'm going to an social gathering today where not many people will know each other and I'm going to give my brain the metaphorical middle finger by interacting with as many women as possible to shut that recess up.

Also I want to make an important distinction, I'm going to _interact_ with them not _randomly hit on them_.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck! I'm sure it'll go great and you'll show that dream who's boss!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes that's it! That's the right attitude!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, so the results of this: Not anywhere near as well as I had hoped, but I did have some marginal success. I didn't exactly have an immersive conversation, but I did at least find one girl, got her name and told her she looked nice, all with a smile on her face. Now, with my rather minimal contact, should I:

a.) Try finding and adding her to facebook and proceed to invite her to a sushi party I'm throwing next weekend.

b.) Chalk this up as a minor victory of building up my "Man Aura" and simply let it go and use the confidence boost to help me in the future.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I say B.

Work that man aura baby...The rest will come along surely.

It's always practice no matter what.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Go with "A". Be bold!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah man, keep it up, I can see your attitude changing to the better. Before you know it, you'll be turning chicks away!


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I say stick with B if that is really all you did. Although you could add her as a friend on facebook...that's a small first move that says something but not too much. 

Good job though. I can't imagine telling a guy he looked nice. Way to say "in your face" to that dream!

Edit: I just reread the first statement and I cringed. It sounds insensitive: "if that is all you did." I was definitely not trying to imply that what you did wasn't much at all. In fact, I see doing something like that as a very big deal. What I was trying to say is don't do too much at once or you'll freak her out--asking someone you barely know to a party might seem a little odd, unless you are asking a lot of acquaintances to the party as opposed to a few friends.

Anyway, I feel like I've completely messed up my message, but I don't feel like deleting, so here's the mess I'm posting. Sorry!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd go with A. Why not add her on facebook, and invite her to a party? Why not? And do all of B except that "let it go" bit. Good luck!


----------

